# Phrag. manzurii



## AquaGem (Dec 3, 2011)

Got a plant at WOC and the first bud just cracked opened 2 days ago. Cute one.


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2011)

That is cute and fuzzy.:wink:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 3, 2011)

It wants a hug! I love chubby phrags!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2011)

Lovely and already on the wanted list.


----------



## AquaGem (Dec 3, 2011)

Will self it and hopefully will have flasks soon.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 3, 2011)

From who?

For the record, I'm not convinced it is a valid species.

How hairy is the stem of the spike? Does it branch? Do the leaves look like besseae or fisherii leaves (wide and lighter green then schlimii)?

Kyle


----------



## AquaGem (Dec 3, 2011)

Kyle said:


> From who?
> 
> For the record, I'm not convinced it is a valid species.
> 
> ...



Will check in the morning.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool flower better looking then the collected one.


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 3, 2011)

Is Phrag. manzurii closely related to Phrag. schlimii?


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice but I think not manzurii.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 3, 2011)

To me, it looks exactly like manzurii. The lack of yellow color maybe due to improper lighting when the picture was taken. Hot temps may also be responsible for the lack of yellow.
http://www.orchidspecies.com/phragmanzurii.htm


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice one! What are the differences between manzurii and schlimii?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 3, 2011)

It would be interesting to know the seller of this plant at WOC. It's similar to the Phrag. schlimii `Colombia' that we purchased from Ecuagenera a couple of years back. (see photo.)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is very similar. 
I also agree that I'm not completely sure it's a new species. Maybe a variety of schlimii at best...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2011)

They are both beautiful, but I just fell in love with Tom's.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting. the photos I've seen of manzurii seemed more greenish,


----------



## AquaGem (Dec 3, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> It would be interesting to know the seller of this plant at WOC. It's similar to the Phrag. schlimii `Colombia' that we purchased from Ecuagenera a couple of years back. (see photo.)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Ecuagenera.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi
This is interesting

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18269&page=2

Scroll down

This one was presented to me as manzurii, but I think schlimii.

What exactly distinguish manzurii from schlimii ?


----------



## Fabrice (Dec 4, 2011)

Me too; for me, it's a classic schlimii.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2011)

I was looking for more photos, none on Jardin Botanico Lankaster, maybe on Marie Selby Gardens?


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 4, 2011)

No more than the the original photos out there....
Just like dalessandroi.... 


Lars


----------



## Jason Fischer (Dec 19, 2011)

Interestingly enough, we have a phrag. schlimii that we call 'Golden Halo'. It came out of Ecuador in the early 90's (about the time we got fischeri), and it has always produced yellow in the staminodial shield and in the petals. To me, this particular clone fits the description for manzurii. The picture on orchidspecies.com certainly has intense yellow coloration throughout the petals.

Here's a pic of the 'Golden Halo':


----------



## AquaGem (Dec 19, 2011)

So glad I also got a piece of this clone.


----------



## BlazingAugust (Dec 19, 2011)

Omg! All three are fabulous, and I want them all!


----------



## mormodes (Dec 19, 2011)

The original description is in Lankesteriana 8(3):89-92. Wes Higgins article in 'Orchids' vol 78 #3 pg 174-175. Two images plus the image on IOSPE show a staminode without red markings or mid-rib. Just a round domed staminode.


----------

